# Le Maitre Changes Name to Ultratec Special Effects



## Raktor (May 26, 2009)

Le Maitre Changes Name to Ultratec Special Effects - PLSN

LONDON, ON, Canada — Adrian Segeren, president, and Marnie Styles, vice president, announced that their company, Le Maitre Special Effects, has changed its name to Ultratec Special Effects, part of a strategy to differentiate the company in global markets. 

Segeren and Styles noted that the name is changing but the company is not, and added that Ultratec will retain its “commitment to listening to our customers and developing products that are current and relative to the marketplace.”

The company will no longer be distributing any Le Maitre UK manufactured products, but will continue to sell off the remaining inventory. 

Its ProStage & Pyroflash products can still be accessed from the company’s Web site, now at Ultratec Special Effects - design by Sleepless Solutions.


----------



## porkchop (May 27, 2009)

I'm not going to say I saw this coming but in hindsight it makes a lot of sense, there effects in the last few months started to be really mixed between lines, especially in packaging, so renaming and unifying makes a lot of sense I guess.


----------

